# Hope HB916



## kapolczer (Sep 23, 2018)

Hope’s HB916 is here! It seems to be a bit of a soft launch on Hope Tech’s latest enduro bike, preorders have been happening for awhile, some customers have received bikes (in Europe it seems) and there have been reviews appearing.

Lets get into some the details:

-Travel: 170f/160r
-Wheelsize: 29/29 or 29/27.5 via flip chip
-Adjustable headset cup (-1 degree)
-4 sizes (H1-H4)
-3 colourways (carbon, neutral, chameleon)
-Mid-high split pivot which is said to be ~10mm rearward for the first 2/3 of travel, then 4mm forward at the end. 26% progression.
-Downtube storage
-T47 bottom bracket
-full carbon front end with bonded carbon/alloy rear end
-205x65 trunnion shock
-*Not dual crown compatible (confirmed by Hope)*

I have one in carbon finish and size H2 on pre-order (eta: spring 2023 for Canada) and assuming I get along with the high pivot, I have a feeling this is a bike I’m going to keep for quite sometime. It’s the first bike that checked all the boxes for me in the last few years.

I’ve added the kinematic charts which were supplied to me by Hope, and links to the the HB916 tech book. As well as reviews that have been posted so far.

Please post your builds, setups, discuss the bike, and give ride impressions!

Singletrack Review

MBR Review

Bike Rumour Review

ENDURO Mag First ride

Bike Radar Review

Bike Perfect Review

Hope HB916 Tech Manual


----------



## kapolczer (Sep 23, 2018)

Dream build video. Wow. That visible carbon under the chameleon paint is something special.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Interesting that they abandoned horst link finally.


----------



## kapolczer (Sep 23, 2018)

Jayem said:


> Interesting that they abandoned horst link finally.


Interesting for sure. Although using split pivot seems like a great way to make a mid-pivot design as it allows for mounting the idler on the chainstay non-concentric to the main pivot without infringing on the I-track patent. If they had stayed with a Horst link mid pivot, they would have had to keep the the idler concentric which may have resulted in less anti squat, keeping all else equal of course.


----------



## eliemath (Aug 27, 2021)

These are the prices (before taxes, +15% here in QC) i've been given by my local distributor (CAD$):

frameset black - 6399$
frameset chameleon - 7199$

Complete black GX- 11799$. X01 - 12199$
Complete chameleon GX- 12599$. X01 - 12999$

Man. The bike is nice. But these prices are CRAZY. 12k for a gx build with alloy wheels? what? 7k for a frame?


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

eliemath said:


> These are the prices (before taxes, +15% here in QC) i've been given by my local distributor (CAD$):
> 
> frameset black - 6399$
> frameset chameleon - 7199$
> ...


£7k for a GX/Factory build here. I’m guessing the extra 1000CAD is import/shipping costs? Pretty competitive with Santa Cruz prices here but yeah…bikes are crazy expensive these days 😞


----------



## kapolczer (Sep 23, 2018)

eliemath said:


> These are the prices (before taxes, +15% here in QC) i've been given by my local distributor (CAD$):
> 
> frameset black - 6399$
> frameset chameleon - 7199$
> ...


Thanks for adding the CAD pricing, I forgot about that. I fully agree that the prices are crazy. Over $7k for a frameset is ridiculous. The price difference between gx and xo1 also seems weird. But compared to other bikes in the same category the full X01 builds seem inline. You’re getting top end ohlins suspension, proper x01 throughout, debateably the best brakes on the market (excluding trickstuff) and you get full hope finishings rather than house brand ****.

Full disclaimer, I work in the industry and am not paying retail, but even at industry pricing it’s expensive compared to other options. I was debating buying just the frame, but the full builds are a much better deal.

And unlike most of the brands, the frames are laid up right at the Hope factory in the UK. I’m also am looking for a bike that’s unique. I could buy a Santa Cruz (currently have a specialized) and match everyone else at the trail head but that’s boring (also feels like SC’s quality has gone downhill). If I wanted a good deal, I think the WAO Arrivals are very well priced here in Canada for the builds, but they are becoming increasing popular and it misses some key point for me.

The HB916 is one of the few smaller brand bikes that really checked all the boxes for what I wanted in my next bike. Those being: frame storage, mid high pivot, ability to run 29 or mullet, full length seattube, great geo and suspension kinematics. Plus quality and customer service should be right up there.


----------

